# HELP!!!!!!!!! worried about beau regarding pig ears



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

we were out of bully sticks and in the process of ordering more and the dogs were going nuts without their bully sticks to chew on so I picked up a bag of pig ears to hold them over. well they had one monday and one tues and one yesterday. they were chewing them down like crazy. well this morning beau puked up some yellow foam, which he has done a few times in the morning but would eat after. today after he wouldnt eat at all, not even wet food which he has NEVER turned down. now after looking online I see that pig ears are dangerous to small dogs and can block the intestines and I didnt know that! I'm SICK with worry. I thought just rawhide was bad. and I dont think he pooped last night and I knwo he didnt this morning and honestly last night I said to hubby that I noticed he had hadnt been eating as much food. he only took a few licks of the wet food and just seems sad. I'm SO freaking out. someone tell me it's fine. Please. Please. Please.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

OMGosh!! I am so sorry this has happened to ur lil baby , I am new here and deff not an expert, but have u called the vet first and foremost? I'm sure ur lil one will be just fine, hopefully a lil constipation or something minor  wish u all the best hun


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chewing the pig ears too much can cause digestive upset. It can also cause diarrhea. I have never heard of it causing blockage. Throwing up yellow bile means his stomach is empty. If he isn't eating much that's probably why he hasn't pooped. If he is prone to lots of chewing, I would go with the bully sticks over the ears. If your baby seems to be in distress, I would have him seen by a Vet. 

I would try a boiled chicken and rice diet for 24 hours and see if that settles his tummy back down. Also you can give him some plain yogurt. It is a miracle worker for digestive upset. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yess to boiled chicken! poor baby  one of the many reasons i dont get my boy pig ears  if im desperate i go get the bullysticks from the pet store by my bf house since its merrick but i love bestbullysticks more


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

I have gotten them a few from the pet store but they are like 5 bucks a piece there! and with two dogs that LOVE them that gets really expensive fast. Now I learned my lesson and I don tcare. NO MORE PIG EARS! Beau did eat the little bit of wet mixed with dry that I had on a plate for him and found some poop on the pee pad that I"m pretty sure is his (how funny that I can tell the dogs poop apart??? ). so I feel better. Nothing else has gone right cause right when I was still freaking out about him, the cat knocked a picture over and broken glass was everywhere and then my daughter noticed my sons camera in the front yard IN THE RAIN an dthen after running out to get it and then down in the basement (we have a raised ranch) to get the dust pan for the glass I totally wiped out and fell hard. Lots of crying this morning starting with worrying about the dog.  though I'm going to give him boiled chicken the rest of the day and see how he is. maybe he just got into something outside or the pig ears upset his tummy. **sigh** is today over?!?!?!?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm afraid it just begun! i'm sorry your having sucha crud day  it'll get better real soon! oh my they overcharge there, i get mine for $2 or even $3. maybe you should try to find another pet store around?..there has got to be more. even petsmart has the redbarn ones but i have never tried that one. oh no! camera in the rain is horrible though...that's their worst enemy as my bf says to me lol. what kinda cam was it?  i'm sure the boiled chicken would work i'm making some for my dexter right now, would you like to have some? hehe!  if only teleporters were real like the jetsons ^^


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the other posters about giving him cooked chicken and white rice for a few days to settle his stomach. Make sure he is also drinking plenty of water. If Beau has had no bowel movements or seems to be in distress, please take him to your vet A.S.A.P.

Please consider giving Beau about 2 teaspoons of canned pure pumpkin puree daily (_not_ canned pumpkin pie filling) for a few days. Pumpkin puree will help normalize his bowel movements (whether he is constipated or has diarrhea) and will help him eliminate the pig's ear from his system. Save the rest of the canned pumpkin puree by freezing it in ice cube trays. When the pumpkin puree is frozen, take them out of the ice cube trays and store them in a freezer zip lock bag in your freezer. When you need to feed pumpkin puree to your chi, take out a couple of them from your freezer to thaw.

We hope Beau is feeling better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg just thinking about pumpkin ice cubes is cool! haha


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for the canned pumpkin suggestion. well I had the food down for chloe and beau chowed down later in the day and was happy all day playing and being 'normal'. I think I will pick up the pumpkin and give him some for a few days anyways. thanks for the feedback. I was in a panic for awhile. Oh and the day didnt get better, cause then my son missed the bus to come home and I went to get him and ran out of gas! I must have been distracted or something cause I totally didnt even check.  And it's been raining nonstop and is supposed to get alot more till midday tomorrow so I have a bad feeling about flooding. SHEESH! lol


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm never knew any of this.
My two chew pigs ears all the time and have never had problems.
Mine had prblems with sheeps or venison ears but never with pigs. 

I agree with the above though, if mine ever have diareah or anything like that i give them plain yoghurt, mashed pumpkin and boiled chicken... works every time!


----------

